# Rear suspension/shock absorber installation question



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey everyone, I'm in the middle of finishing my frame/suspension ('66 hardtop). I've never installed shocks on an unloaded frame (no car/no weight on suspension) before, and hit a snag. I installed new rear springs (at Ames's suggestion, used rear springs for convertible to give a slightly stiffer ride) but have found that the shocks are about 2" short. (Double checked the shock #s and they are in fact correct for that application). 

I can likely put some weight on the frame to compress the springs to install the shocks, but compressing them that much seems a bit excessive to me and I was hoping that there might be some old pros out there who could weigh in on their thoughts. It's the weekend, so I can't call Ames about it, but hope that maybe some of you could put in your two cents. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Joes1966GTO said:


> Hey everyone, I'm in the middle of finishing my frame/suspension ('66 hardtop). I've never installed shocks on an unloaded frame (no car/no weight on suspension) before, and hit a snag. I installed new rear springs (at Ames's suggestion, used rear springs for convertible to give a slightly stiffer ride) but have found that the shocks are about 2" short. (Double checked the shock #s and they are in fact correct for that application).
> 
> I can likely put some weight on the frame to compress the springs to install the shocks, but compressing them that much seems a bit excessive to me and I was hoping that there might be some old pros out there who could weigh in on their thoughts. It's the weekend, so I can't call Ames about it, but hope that maybe some of you could put in your two cents. Thanks in advance!


What I do is to drill new holes just above the current shock mounting holes - if the springs will cause the car to have a naturally taller stance, ie jacked up in the rear.

The second solution is that they used to have a shock extension that screws on top of your original shock and then you attach to the car - again, if the normal ride height is the jacked up in the rear look.

However, keep in mind that once the rest of the car's weight is set upon the frame, the springs will compress. So I would just wait until I have the car back together and install them at that time. Then if you need to do any modifying, you can more accurately do it then.

If you just have to install them, go to Walmart and buy a ratcheting tie down strap and you should be able to use this over the axle/frame and tighten it down to compress the spring, one side at a time. Just my thinking.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

x2 on Ratchet Straps, Or just leave them out/off until Body Drop.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Joe, that is all solid advice from PJ,...another way to go is to order the moog station wagon springs. They fit exactly the same but sit the ride height a little higher, about 2 inches. ally looks much better as well.

We tend to forget how low the original cars did ride. The 66 station wagon springs give a better ride and ride height I use them on my 66 Hardtop Lemans.

what are they now about $30 each just exchange em, or return or sell the others. Well worth it,. For a few dollars extra


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> x2 on Ratchet Straps, Or just leave them out/off until Body Drop.
> View attachment 135723


Jr that is too pretty to put a body on it


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> What I do is to drill new holes just above the current shock mounting holes - if the springs will cause the car to have a naturally taller stance, ie jacked up in the rear.
> 
> The second solution is that they used to have a shock extension that screws on top of your original shock and then you attach to the car - again, if the normal ride height is the jacked up in the rear look.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jim!


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

T


GTOJUNIOR said:


> x2 on Ratchet Straps, Or just leave them out/off until Body Drop.
> View attachment 135723


Thanks Junior! Amazing work, BTW


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> Joe, that is all solid advice from PJ,...another way to go is to order the moog station wagon springs. They fit exactly the same but sit the ride height a little higher, about 2 inches. ally looks much better as well.
> 
> We tend to forget how low the original cars did ride. The 66 station wagon springs give a better ride and ride height I use them on my 66 Hardtop Lemans.
> 
> what are they now about $30 each just exchange em, or return or sell the others. Well worth it,. For a few dollars extra


Thank you, LemansGuy


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for all the good advice, everyone. I knew I could count on your guys!
(I'm sure that I'll have more questions soon). )


----------

